# Best way to clean LCD monitor screen?



## Sticky Supreme (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, I've got quite a lot of dirt on my monitor screen, not just dust but actual sticky stains that don't just wipe off. I was wondering what the best (and safest) way to clean them off would be?

Many thanks.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

You could use a chamois dampened with a little distilled water. Or, there are kits available now for LCDs that contain a cloth and a spray cleaner. There are also pre-moistened wipes available in plastic containers like household wipes come in.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It is advisable not to use any chemicals with amonia.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Or windex, and yet I see techs do it all the time. :4-dontkno


----------



## Sticky Supreme (Mar 1, 2006)

Alright, thanks guys. I'll have a look at my local retailer for some of the pre-moistened wipes.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can get an LCD cleaning kit if you want to have a reusable cleaning solution. They include multiple different cloths and are available at most office supply stores.


----------

